# How much ABG mix do I need?



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm planning to make a 20H and a isopod culture bin no idea what size. How many 4L/1G bags will I need around and how much leaf litter?


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

6-10L or about 2 gallons for the tank. For the isopod culture, you will need the size to figure out. Leaf litter should be a solid layer so maybe 2L/.5G? Maybe 4L

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

A quick word to the wise (and those who like to save money)...A bag of Turface (infield conditioner) makes just as good a plant substrate as ABG, grows microfauna well, and lasts forever. 

For isopods, a 1/3 coco fiber (e.g., Eco Earth) to 2/3 crushed leaf litter mix is just as good as, if not better than, ABG.

A 2" leaf layer seems to work for most people, and some use even more. You can't have too much, unless you're using calcium clay (in which case, you want to make a couple of leaf-free areas for frogs to directly contact the clay).


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Okay thanks a lot guys I ordered 2 ABG bags which have about 4L or 1G dry and 2 bags of leaf litter, magnolia and dwarf oak which each contain 4 dry litres also hopefully this is enough for my 20H and isopod culture. As for springtails what should I be using?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

THIS calculator comes in useful for future reference!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just be careful not all ABG is made right. If it doesn't have tree fern fiber it's not ABG


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Just be careful not all ABG is made right. If it doesn't have tree fern fiber it's not ABG




Made sure it's the only one I know of in Canada that is made with tree fern fibre


----------

